# Nice article



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

If you can pick up a June issue of Chesapeake Angler magazine, read Cory's article "Intro to Safe Kayak Fishing". A must read for anyone just getting into the sport.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Link for everyone...

http://www.chesapeake-angler.com/storyjun05-introkyak.htm


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I sent the wrong version (Unedited) to them and they printed it. I had a few typos, and forgot to mention about checking the weather report. However I am glad you enjoyed it.


----------

